

The Story of Mel, a Real Programmer - apawloski
http://www.cs.utah.edu/%7Eelb/folklore/mel.html

======
jstanley
Fantastic story. One I re-read occasionally just to make sure I don't forget
it :)

------
vgyjh
I wonder if there's a follow-up?

